# Perl dumps



## bluetick (Jun 9, 2009)

I upgraded a system from 6.3 to 7.2, by freebsd-update. All ports up to date for 7.2-release.

Perl is core dumping at odd intervals and after a few perl dumps it triggers a kernel panic.

I've checked crontab for a clue on the time spacing. But I need help on debugging the cause. 


```
Jun  9 09:45:01 kernel: pid 13784 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 10:00:01 kernel: pid 13844 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 10:45:00 kernel: pid 14009 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 11:00:00 kernel: pid 14066 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 11:15:00 kernel: pid 14142 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 12:30:00 kernel: pid 14424 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 12:45:00 kernel: pid 14496 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 13:00:00 kernel: pid 14552 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 13:15:00 kernel: pid 14615 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 13:30:00 kernel: pid 14667 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 14:54:19 sshd[13606]: in openpam_dispatch(): pam_nologin.so: no pam_sm_setcred()
Jun  9 16:00:00 kernel: pid 15322 (perl5.8.9), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Jun  9 16:18:56 syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2009)

Did you actually rebuild *all* of your ports from scratch?


----------



## bluetick (Jun 10, 2009)

I used portmanager -arRfPy, so it looks like it I could have used  a Package.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm guilty of using portmanager, portupgrade and cpan. It caught up with me on this upgrade. Dual php modules, bsdpan and p5 were loaded.
Thanks DutchDaemon 
Your comment made me look deeper into the pkg_info list. I over-looked the bsdpan_modules listed, going for just the p5 and php5 list.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, dropping the 'manual' CPAN modules and having portmanager or portupgrade sniff out missing dependencies and install them should solve the problems in the end.


----------

